# كيفية الاستفادة من برنامج الاكسل في اعمال المساحة



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أغسطس 2008)

انشاء الله وبمناسبة شهر رمضان 
سوف وضح في عدة ملفات مختلفة كيفية الاستفادة من برنامج الاكسل في اعمال المساحة المختلفة 
للاستفادة من هذه الملفات يجب توفر شرطين:
اولا: معرفة عامة برنامج اكسل 
معرفة فكرة مفضلة عن برنامج اكسل توجد دورس بالفيديو علي الرابط الاتي 
http://www.meskellil.sup.fr 
انسخ الرابط وضعه في عنون صحفة نت جديده وسوف يفتح معك الموقع 
ثانيا: معرفة تامة بكل قوانين المساحة المختلفة 
سوف انزل في الايام القادمة موقع به كل القوانين الاساسية في علم المساحة 

الملف الاول:
الملف هوعبارة عن ملف عمل لمشروع كبري ملحق معه طريق بطول 12 كم 
الملف يحتوي علي الاتي:
1- حساب المنحنيات الافقية (دائرية + حلزونية)
2-حساب المنحنيات الراسية 
3-حساب احداثيات ابار الكبري


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 أغسطس 2008)

ربط الملف
http://www.4shared.com/file/142116371/391c1641/windows-1256__excel_programes.html


----------



## fattahmine (28 أغسطس 2008)

chokrann dafalla but the link doesnt work


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكر اخى دفع الله و لكن الرابط مش شغال


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرابط لايعمل فلو تكرمت ان تضع لنا رابط اخر
تحياتي


----------



## حسام يونس (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ومشكور علي المجهود الطيب 
رمضان كريم ************ وكل عام وجميع المسلمين بخير وأمن


----------



## المساح10 (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور الاخ دفع الله 
الرابط لايعمل :59:


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 أغسطس 2008)

وي رابط جديد
http://www.upload10.com/up/download.php?file=7108b06b693120570f37a77489f06ba3
اسف للتاخير توجد مشكلة في سرفير المنتدي


----------



## عبدو99 (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير يا هندسة


----------



## ابوهمام (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك ومبارك عليك الشهر


----------



## عبدة شيخون (1 سبتمبر 2008)

thannnnnnnnnnks


----------



## كورانالمساح (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لهذا المجهود


----------



## بهى الدين محمود (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعلى المجهود


----------



## يحيى المحسيري (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عني كل الخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف الثاني: 
ملف عن كيفية حساب المساحات برنامج اكسل
ودي الرابط 
http://www.upload10.com/up/download.php?file=b5d06d27b157d9ef91c2992a6253b84f


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور عمل ممتاز


----------



## مهندس اياد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى ان تعطوني هذه المعلومات على البريد الالكتروني الخاص بي وهوnew_new7777********************** واكون شاكر لكم كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف الثالث : 
ملف لحساب الانحرافات Bearing 
الرابط : 
http://www.upload10.com/up/download.php?file=8a2108dea2b8d485d8b0c65d2dbec2d6


----------



## موفق داهر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط الجديد لا يعمل ايضاً


----------



## المساح مسلم (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك بس الرابط غير شغال


----------



## مزن محمود (25 سبتمبر 2008)

_شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير_


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

و الله انت رائع بل اكثر من رائع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر الجميع علي المرور


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (8 أكتوبر 2008)

باراك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## مهندسه مصراويه (8 أكتوبر 2008)

البرنامج جميل فعلا ومطلوب

للاسف الرابط مش شغال


----------



## garary (6 أبريل 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> الملف الثاني:
> ملف عن كيفية حساب المساحات برنامج اكسل
> ودي الرابط
> http://www.upload10.com/up/download.php?file=b5d06d27b157d9ef91c2992a6253b84f



اخى دفع الله حمدان هجو
مشكور على المجهودات التى تقدمها فى المنتدى 
ارجوا اعادة رفع الرابط من جديد مشكورا


----------



## أبوالمعتز (7 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز المهندس دفع الله حمدان
أشكرك على مواضيعك القيمه ولطفا إعادة رفع كل الملفات لأن الراوابط كلها لا تعمل
جزيت خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (7 أبريل 2009)

الرابط لايعمل وارجوا تنزيله علي رابط اخر ومشكور ياخي علي هذا المجهود


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 أبريل 2009)

شكر لكل الاخوة 
وان شاء الله في اقرب وقت انزل كل الملفات من الجديد
بس الايام دي عندنا مشكلة في النت المعذرة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 أبريل 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​​​*


----------



## ابو زياد الناطور (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 أبريل 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​​​*​


----------



## garary (8 أبريل 2009)

اخى دفع الله حمدان هجو
مشكور على المجهودات التى تقدمها فى المنتدى
ارجوا اعادة رفع الروابط من جديد مشكورا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 أبريل 2009)

garary قال:


> اخى دفع الله حمدان هجو
> مشكور على المجهودات التى تقدمها فى المنتدى
> ارجوا اعادة رفع الروابط من جديد مشكورا


اخي شكر علي متابعة مواضيعنا المتواضع 
لكن لدي هذه الايام مشكلة في النت عندما تنحل سوف ارفع جميع الملفات ان شاء الله


----------



## garary (8 أبريل 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> اخي شكر علي متابعة مواضيعنا المتواضع
> لكن لدي هذه الايام مشكلة في النت عندما تنحل سوف ارفع جميع الملفات ان شاء الله



بارك الله فيك نحن بالانتظار


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أبريل 2009)

الملف الاول: 
هو ملف اكسل لحساب
المنحنيات الافقية (دائراية +اسبيرل)
المنحنيات الراسية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أبريل 2009)

الملف الثاني 
ملف اكسل لحساب المساحة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أبريل 2009)

الملف الثالث:
ملف لحساب الانحراف بالاكسل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أبريل 2009)

الملف الرابع والخامس
ملفان اكسل لتحويل بين انظمة الاحداثيات المختلفة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أبريل 2009)

الملف السادس
ملف اكسل لعمل حسابات وتصحيحات الترافيرس بانواعه المختلفة


----------



## الشوبكي اس (9 أبريل 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> وي رابط جديد
> http://www.upload10.com/up/download.php?file=7108b06b693120570f37a77489f06ba3
> اسف للتاخير توجد مشكلة في سرفير المنتدي


 
ارجو اعاددة رفع هذا الملف لان اللرابط لايعمل
وشكرا علي المجهود


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 أبريل 2009)

تمه رفع الملفات مباشره علي المنتدي وهي في الصفحة3


----------



## garary (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم ومزيدا من التالق والابداع


----------



## أبوالمعتز (10 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك على إعادة الرفع


----------



## علي سليم متولي (11 أبريل 2009)

الرابط مش شغال ارجوا تنزيله علي رابط شغال ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 أبريل 2009)

links for all file in page 3


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (11 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور اخى الكريم ومزيدا من التالق والابداع*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AHMAD BASRA (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 أبريل 2009)

جميع الملفات في الصفحة رقم 3


----------



## علي سليم متولي (13 أبريل 2009)

الرابط لايعمل ارجوا تنزيله مرة اخري


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 أبريل 2009)

*جميع الملفات في الصفحة رقم 3*


----------



## مزن محمود (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير
ووفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 أبريل 2009)

مزن محمود قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير
> ووفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضاه


بارك الله فيك اخت من

علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي


----------



## السيد ابراهيم حماد (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا ياباشمهندس دفع الله


----------



## السيد ابراهيم حماد (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا ياباشمهندس دفع الله والله مجهود مقدر


----------



## babankarey (9 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا يا اخي العزيز


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 مايو 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*​


----------



## حسن احمد (10 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## علي سليم متولي (11 مايو 2009)

الرابط لايعمل ياخ دفع الله وشكرا


----------



## ali992 (11 مايو 2009)

مشكوووور أخي و جزاك الله خيرا..جاري تحميل الملفات و تجريبها

جميع الملفات في الصفحة رقم 3 صحيحة.. فقط للفت انتباه الأخوة لها


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## محمدين علي (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا هندسة علي مجموعة الأكسل جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يونيو 2009)




----------



## elhadi (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك الله يعطيك ما تتمنى امين


----------



## eng: issa (4 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله عني كل الخير*​


----------



## eng: issa (4 يونيو 2009)

*اللهم اغفر لهما ولوالديهما ما تقدم من ذنبهك وما تاخر *
وقهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار وادخلهم الفردوس الاعلى مع الانبياء والشهداء والصالحين وجعل داعائهم مستجاب بالدنيا والاخره 
اللهم امين ​


----------



## eng: issa (4 يونيو 2009)

*اللهم اغفر لهما ولوالديهما ما تقدم من ذنبهك وما تاخر 
وقهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار وادخلهم الفردوس الاعلى مع الانبياء والشهداء والصالحين وجعل داعائهم مستجاب بالدنيا والاخره 
اللهم امين ​*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 يونيو 2009)

eng: Issa قال:


> *اللهم اغفر لهما ولوالديهما ما تقدم من ذنبهك وما تاخر
> وقهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار وادخلهم الفردوس الاعلى مع الانبياء والشهداء والصالحين وجعل داعائهم مستجاب بالدنيا والاخره
> اللهم امين ​*


امين امين امين
جزاك الله خيرا 
اخي م عيسي


----------



## محمدسندباد (29 يونيو 2009)

تحياتي الي كل*الأعضاء* ا*لمتميزين وتمنياتي لهم بالتقدم دائما *


----------



## التكماك (20 يناير 2010)

تسلم اخي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## السندباد المساحي (21 يناير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل ياهندسة


----------



## العراق نيو (21 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل ياهندسة


تم تعديل الرابط في الصفحة الاولي
وهذا رابط اخر

http://www.4shared.com/file/142116371/391c1641/windows-1256__excel_programes.html


----------

